# wood gloat-unusual cherry figure?/sweetgum root burl



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wanted to show off a couple of wood finds. The cherry I found growing not far from where I live. The bole or trunk diameter of the tree was about 30'', but only about 3 feet before splitting off into two main scaffolding limbs, which were about half that diameter each. The bole, crotch, and two main scaffold limbs were what I expected, beautiful, but what I've seen and expected cherry to look like. The odd part of this tree came from all the rest of the upper limb structure, as you can see from the photos, the wood has what one would think of as spalting maybe, but on second glance I realized that it wasn't spalted, just oddly colored and striped,now I realize that limb wood is generally avoided because of it is usually unstable, but I sawed some of the limbs up and was amazed by the beauty. I've since used some of it in small inlays, and I'm thinking about using the end grain in a small project. anyone ever seen this in cherry?. The other piece is a root burl from a sweetgum tree that I found while walking the woods.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

wow thats some nice stuff


----------



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

I was going to ask you to send me some but I checked your profile and you are too far away…...LOL. Very nice find.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

That is amazing, beautiful find!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

From the way the color seems to mushroom out, it almost looks like it was sucking in crude through the roots. Maybe mineral stains?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Superb…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

that will surely turn into something spectacular


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Amazing wood. Would you be willing to part (sell) with some? I would love some burls for carving and box making!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow! That's quite a find.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice find Larry, and no I've never seen cherry like that before.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

that is very beautiful wood but I think it has a fungus you should send it to me I'll get rid of it for ya. LOL


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

We have a lot of Cherry Burl around here, but I haven't seen one that big.
Usually produce very nice figure, but the bad side is it could be hollow from ants.


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry , I think that I've confused everyone concerning the cherry. The first two shots are of the sweetgum burl that I found, and I haven't sawed into this yet, the last three pics are of the cherry wood. None of the cherry was in burl form, just a few of the upper limbs had this figuring, or coloring.I think "superstretch" is probably right about the cherry, it may just be mineral staining, anyway I would gladly give some away, but it was only 4 or 5 small limbs with this figuring, and the largest of these was only about 5 inches in diameter, not enough to make a box out of. I've only used small pieces of it for inlay.Being limb wood, I probably would'nt use it in any thickness over 1/4'', or for anything large. Used for inlays in small pieces though it can somewhat be stabilized with cyanoacrylate glue ( the thin stuff) and work just fine. If anyone would like to have a couple small pieces for inlay or something, I would be glad to send this to you. You can see some of this wood in one of my inlays, project "more pens and boxes" #45387. It was used for the two fan-like decorations framing the sides of the medallion on the birdseye maple pen box that I made for my mother. I used the stripey face grain for this.I intend to use some of the end grain sliced thin and then glued end to end to make some stringing, to use on a box I plan to build. Thanks for the comments guys


----------

